# Opening the can of worms....



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

Hi All:
Can someone point me in the right direction? I need a sailboat. I sold my vessel, a 42' woodie, and I am looking to down size. Maybe a daysailer for quick and easy dashes to the river/bay after work, possible weekends on the water (doubtfull), etc. Nothing high tech. Don't need speed. Not looking to race. 
Is this the correct thread to ask such a question? Or should I post this elsewhere? 
Chuck
boatless in NJ.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

About what length? Trailerable? With a head? New? Old? There are plenty out there for only a couple thousand dollars. I would look on Craigs list. Brokers generally don't want to bother with small sailboats.


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

Up to 30' is easily managable, head not important, old in good condition if glass, if wooden, I'll take of any problems. Unless it will take lot's of time and $$$ to get it back out on the water! Trailerable works, as long as I can get it launched and on the water fairly quickly. I may look into a marina or a mooring. Depends.
Thanks for the tip. I'll check out Craigs list.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

How about a Flying Scot?


----------

